
10 Lessons I Learned as a Software Engineering Interviewer - ksiegel
https://medium.com/@kt_seagull/10-lessons-i-learned-as-a-software-engineering-interviewer-87cf1d6f884c
======
mixmastamyk
Better article than I expected, thanks.

> If a candidate cannot come up with an algorithm that your team needed to
> implement, they do not have the algorithmic ability to excel at the company.

This part seemed a bit ambiguous. Believe you meant recognize an algorithm,
but could also mean derive? Derivation of something complex might be too much
to ask in an interview, when nervous. Creativity and calm go hand in hand.

